# sundown Tonight  1-5



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone gonna be out tonight???   Im Thinking


steve


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to. Badly. But I still have a head full of snot and don't really feel like risking getting sicker for crap conditions.

Ski some runs for me, Steve!


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

severine said:


> I want to. Badly. But I still have a head full of snot and don't really feel like risking getting sicker for crap conditions.



So go! Physical activity has never made me "sicker". I usually feel great while doing it, and then crappy again when I'm done, but it's better than sitting at home wallowing in snot. Steve likes germs too.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anyone gonna be out tonight???   Im Thinking
> 
> 
> steve




i'm waiting for some snowmaking on temptor before i venture out there again.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> So go! Physical activity has never made me "sicker". I usually feel great while doing it, and then crappy again when I'm done, but it's better than sitting at home wallowing in snot. Steve likes germs too.


Alright, not necessarily "sicker".. but if I'm totally drained tomorrow, it's going to be hard caring for the little tyrants all day with no breaks. It was hard enough today by myself. How often have you men had to care for small children _by yourself_ while sick? Not easy. I also have asthma so I have to be somewhat careful that this doesn't morph from a head cold to bronchitis (which happens often for me).

If the conditions were better, I would be there, cold or not. Since I imagine it will be icing up considerably as the sun falls, I can pass this time.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2009)

severine said:


> How often have you men had to care for small children _by yourself_ while sick?



more times then i care to remember.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> more times then i care to remember.


YOU are the exception to the rule. But your perspective is refreshing.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

severine said:


> YOU are the exception to the rule.



You might be surprised.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> more times then i care to remember.


 
+10


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 5, 2009)

I was planning on going.. are conditions really that bad... even on the groomers ?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought the groomer conditions were great yesterdays. Bumps from what I heard weren't that great.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just thinking that with temps in the 40s during the day today there was some melting...that would refreeze as "harder" conditions. Night skiing is nice because of the lack of crowds but the ice/hardpack situation is a consideration.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2009)

you're an animal steve-o.  

My back is bumming from yesterday, no way I'd be heading out tonight if I had a local hill nearby.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought the groomer conditions were great yesterdays. Bumps from what I heard weren't that great.


I didn't end up going... tomorrow is looking like a possibility depending on the weather. 


This is on the website...

Tues., 1/6 CISC Racing 7-9pm

Which trail do they use?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I didn't end up going... tomorrow is looking like a possibility depending on the weather.
> 
> 
> This is on the website...
> ...



Gunbarrel


----------



## powhunter (Jan 5, 2009)

decided not to go cause the freeze/thaw and the snowboarders probably ruined them


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> I didn't end up going... tomorrow is looking like a possibility depending on the weather.
> 
> 
> This is on the website...
> ...



Gunbarrel.  IIRC it's usually technically still open during the races, but the course takes up a good portion of the trail and they get REALLY testy when people happen to wander into the course.  Maybe our resident Tuesday night racing guru (Greg) can shed some more light onto the subject.


----------



## severine (Jan 5, 2009)

I took a nice long nap. 

Yes, racers get quite testy.


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Gunbarrel.  IIRC it's usually technically still open during the races, but the course takes up a good portion of the trail and they get REALLY testy when people happen to wander into the course.  Maybe our resident Tuesday night racing guru (Greg) can shed some more light onto the subject.



NASTAR races are set up as a single course. The Tuesday night CISC races are set up as a dual course. It takes up a good portion of the trail, but far skier's right is still open to free skiing. I think it's more to do with general skier and racer safety than it is being "testy". Trust me, most of the people I've seen that wander aimlessly into the course are newbs that quite honestly don't belong on Gunbarrel to begin with. Also, it's the responsibility of the timer (me, i.e. Sundown racing guru... :lol to notify the starter that the course is clear. I would feel terrible if I cleared a racer to start who then plowed into someone on the course that shouldn't have been there. I'm not a racer type guy, but this experience so far has been quite interesting and actually a lot of fun. I was the announcer for NASTAR last night! :lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 6, 2009)

To clarify, I meant that the racers get testy in general. Snotty about checking for tickets, cut people off in line for the lift, that sort of stuff.


----------

